# 40Wx40Lx16H shop lighting



## kwik (Sep 21, 2012)

+ 54 watt bulbs


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.simkar.com/reflect/reflect-a-bay.html

http://products.simkar.com/prd-info/product.asp?id=267&catid=50

This is a great tool.
Good luck


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

I was going to recommend 6 lamp T8 FHB fixtures until I saw that you were in Canada, carry on.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

For 9 luminaries
40
3x2
||
6'8" off the wall 13'4" between lights


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

kwik said:


> + 54 watt bulbs



Use 5000s . Nice and bright


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Linhawk said:


> I was going to recommend 6 lamp T8 FHB fixtures until I saw that you were in Canada, carry on.


They can't use the 6 lamps?


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*cold temps*

The T5 HO would probably be better in colder climates


----------

